# Shaking, tucked tail, sad vizsla



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Our sweet Vizsla, Django is almost 8 years old. He just hasn't been his self for a while now. In January I noticed him being more stiff and harder time getting up from laying position. He does fine off leash like nothing is wrong but he definitely hurts after. I think he has some arthritis or hip dysplasia. We got a full check up and blood work done including xrays. Everything came back normal. They did see some fluid around his knee and the doctor advised us to keep him rested which he has been doing but nothing's changed. We've had him on glucosamine, turmeric, broth, which does seem to help some. but nothing has changed. He has a few bumps over his chest which the vet said are fatty deposits and nothing to worry about.

Lately his whole body will shiver at periodic times throughout the day and it has been happening more often. His tail is tucked in most of the time too and he just looks sad. It makes me so sad to see him like that. I don't know what else I can try or give him. The past 3 days he has been eating 1 meal instead of his normal 2 meals. Takes treats as usual.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you haven't, I would have the vet check him for tick bourne disease. If that comes back negitive, possibly have a Orthopedic vet take a look at him, and his xrays. If they find nothing, have a chiropractor make sure everything is in alignment.


----------

